# Newbie Help?



## Helly2013 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for a bit of help and encouragement. PLease bare with me!!!

I have a canary that has cataracts and one that is albino. Neither can see well, although the albino sees better. 

Neither were getting along well in my new indoor aviary ( I have moved and had to get another). The one with cataracts I can get to sit on my finger, and I am trying to encourage her to get more tame. :mad2:
The albino is very nervous and I would like to get her to calm down so that she can also be handled and let out rather than sit in the cage all the time. 

Does anyone have any tips or advice on this at all? 

Also, I learned the hard way that using wild bird nests is not a good idea. 

This evening I found two of my zebra finches dead in it, one very very ill and one ill but now recovering. :'( gutted

Many Thanks, 

Helly


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Sorry...but I think it would be better if the birds weren't handled so much.They have enough to contend with their disability,let alone wondering if you are a threat to them...they don't know do they?
Make them as comfortable as you can with regard to easy perches and food access.

And never ever use wild birds nests..disease and mites are rampant in the wild bird population.

Sorry to be critical...but those are the facts the way I see them.

I have my own disabled birds here in an indoor cage.Being flightless the perches are set so they can hop up and down them.The bengalese in the box has no feet and spends her time when not feeding in the comfort of her nestbox.Just give them the best stress free life you can.


----------



## Helly2013 (Nov 5, 2013)

Fair enough  thank you for replying


----------



## Helly2013 (Nov 5, 2013)

Could you outline the best way to care for canaries? I am a bit concerned that I am not quite getting it right?

Large cage they can fly in, which is left open in an empty room. 
Seed and water everyday
Spinach, cucumber, red pepper, apple every day
Egg food everyday

What else can I do?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Helly2013 said:


> Could you outline the best way to care for canaries? I am a bit concerned that I am not quite getting it right?
> 
> Large cage they can fly in, which is left open in an empty room.
> Seed and water everyday
> ...


What are you fretting about...large cage,good diet.They sound fine to me.Relax and enjoy watching them.
I took in six unwanted canaries the other week and added them to my flights.They are amazingly tame compared with my other birds and fly to me whenever I fill the seed pots.Just the opposite to my others who always keep a respectful distance.


----------



## Helly2013 (Nov 5, 2013)

I see so many different ways to doing it, and due to my disabled ones, I want to do the best for them. I have the little girl with cataracts sat asleep on a small bird gym atm, with the albino in the cage. 

I want to cause the least stress, and was concerned that I was stressing the others out too. The information I read, watch and am told (ie books, youtube etc) is fairly opinionated which has been confusing me as to what is best.:mad2:
Whilst I appreciated your advice, the tone made me worry that I was not giving them optimum care.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If you want to cause the least stress then let your birds behave in the way they feel comfortable....if one of your birds prefers not to be hand tamed...then so be it.

As I said earlier these comments are the way I would do things...of course they're opinionated...my first birds were bought in 1956 as a lad.
I've made many mistakes over the years.Hopefully any advice I pass on will help others avoid making them.


----------

